
Places to Go in 2015 - wallflower
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/01/11/travel/52-places-to-go-in-2015.html
======
zedpm
Bend, OR is a fabulous destination. The beer scene is of course excellent, and
the mountain biking is out of this world. I spent a few days visiting last
summer, and I fully intend to return with my own bike (riding isn't the same
on a loaner) as soon as I can.

It's a bit unfortunate (though entirely predictable) that locals are being
priced out of the housing market due to very heavy demand from folks
relocating there. Still, Bend seems to have retained it's culture so far and
is near the top of my list of locations if I ever relocated.

~~~
poulsbohemian
For the HN crowd - there are also multiple incubators and a small but serious
VC crowd. The Oregon Entrepreneurs Network and EDCO are doing great work there
fostering a community of entrepreneurs.

------
jskopek
Very pleased to see Squamish, British Columbia on the list. The location is
perfect: an hour away from some of the best skiing in the world, an hour away
from downtown Vancouver, and some of the best rock climbing and mountain
biking right at its doorstep. I wouldn't be surprised to see the town develop
rapidly in the coming years as house prices in Vancouver continue to balloon

------
tjradcliffe
Unfortunately there are places on this list that many people can't visit
without risking going to jail. Oman, for example, whose penal code reads in
part:

"Article 209: It is punishable by imprisonment from 10 days to 3 years — or by
a fine from 5 to 500 riyals — whoever:

1\. Publicly blasphemes against the glory of God, or the great Prophets.

2\. Targets, with public imagery or printing, divine religions and religious
sanctities with contempt."

~~~
tlb
I encourage you to acquire the self-discipline to avoid blaspheming while
traveling. Guidebooks such as Lonely Planet have a few pages explaining how
not to offend the locals. It will allow you to experience marvelous new
cultures and expand your horizons.

Then you can come back to a new appreciation our relative freedom of speech,
though perhaps realizing that there are also things we can't say.

~~~
stonogo
It has never, in my experience, been worth traveling for pleasure to countries
where speech is not protected.

It is, of course, always worth traveling to places that need help, but lots of
us prefer not to waive civil rights unless there's a good cause.

~~~
unexpected
In principle I agree with you, but be aware there is no country where speech
is fully protected. You can't go into a crowded theater in the USA and yell
"fire!", for example.

~~~
stonogo
I'm not sure how that could possibly be relevant when considering a holdiay
destination. Is there a reason you bring it up, or are you just being an
internet pedant?

------
Kurtz79
That's a very nice web page, as usual from NYT.

Nothing fancy, but very pleasant to read.

~~~
gsands
Agreed. But am I the only one who was disappointed when not every subsequent
photo after the first had movement? About half did for me.

------
stonogo
Does anyone have a link to a version that doesn't cause my laptop fan to kick
on? I don't need to max out CPU cores to read a travel blog.

------
tabrischen
So excited to see my hometown, Chengdu, listed. It's a great place to visit,
rich heritage, amazing food and not to mention, pandas!

------
c54
From the capitalization (and the fact that this is HN), I assumed this was a
post about the Go language. Whoops.

------
dkopi
Pretty disappointed not to find Tel Aviv or Jerusalem on this list

~~~
voidiac
You can still go there.

------
Raphael
So, everywhere. Got it.

